# Whats the best nightvision monical



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

IM lookin for a night vision monicel I used one in the military but that was 20 years ago.I've seen some good ones for 300-500 on the net, but without using one I'd hate to shell put that much cash to fond out it is junk
Any suggestions 
I'd prefer a monical with a head/helmet to use my long eye relief scope/rifle


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

ITT is the very best. it is a bit pricey though. it is what you used in the military.


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't want to discount anyone but I spent a lot of time using the L-3 products and believe they have the very best. Might be worth a little research on your part though.


----------



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, a tool I want.

How does this one rate?

Thanks,

Szumi


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

I saw one that needs no batteries in a pawn shop he wanted $250 but I ***** him down to 200 I would have bought it but it kept turning off ( I think it shuts off when it's too bright) anyone ever herd of one?


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

vellomike said:


> I saw one that needs no batteries in a pawn shop he wanted $250 but I ***** him down to 200 I would have bought it but it kept turning off ( I think it shuts off when it's too bright) anyone ever herd of one?


Well glad I didn't buy it cause I just found it for $150 thank you Internet


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Can you share where you found it?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Be careful of the older Russian ones.they give off X rays so you might not want to look through one too long.
Damn shame they're clearer than ours.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Can you share where you found it?


And the name of it?


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

The Condor-1 adventure Scope. Small in price but BIG in features.


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

Also Staregate for $150


----------



## floridacracker (Jun 25, 2011)

It appears that you have a scam running in the background of your blog on your highlighted words


----------



## floridacracker (Jun 25, 2011)

do not click on any links in these posts


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Use firefox n00b.it blocks the spyware you have causing that.

Go get spybot S.D, run it, then install Fire Fox.it'll take care of bling or whatever it is messing with you.


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

floridacracker said:


> It appears that you have a scam running in the background of your blog on your highlighted words


Me,? I'm using an old iPhone sorry


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Disable whatever app is doing that.LOL


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

The best? PVS-14 nice price tag too if you can find them. Best bet army navy surplus off an army base, wait for some private to sell a stolen set.


----------

